# Exclusive Car Care: Porsche 997 gets a complete makeover!



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Here we have Porsche 997 that came in for our Correction Detail along with having the wheels and calipers refurbished and the rusty hubs painted.

Here is the car on arrival looking in a bad state









Close up showing the condition of the hubs, wheels and calipers









Wheels and calipers removed - calipers refurbished to Brembo red and wheels to Shadow Chrome and the hubs painted gloss black the same as the wheel inners. New black wheel bolts also fitted



















All fitted back on and looking great!










Few photos during the machine polishing stages that were carried out


















































































The faded cowling was restored with Gtechniq C4










Paintwork protected with Gtechniq C1 and then topped with 2 coats of Gtechniq Exo










And here is the end result

















































































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning.

What was used for the polishing stages?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , great job on that Porsche mate ! It s back in the state it needs to be !


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning.
> 
> What was used for the polishing stages?


Thanks, in all honestly I cant remember what it was polished with as it was done awhile ago but Im sure it would have been corrected with the Megs MF system due to the sticky paint and refined with either Megs 205 or Menz


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bang on trend as always. Top job


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice job, what is for you better, the C1 & EXO, or the 22PLE coating?


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

What a difference, stunning now.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning car, wheels and calipers really make a big difference. Good work! That will be my first job when I get a new car. Do you get the white Porsche stickers to put on calipers after painting? Do they do these for all makes?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car, great result:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

what a finish outstanding


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

the last two pictures define detailing mate. Epic turnaround
Daz


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Mint 

Callum


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks pukka.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

The bomb!

Love the premises too,nice rustic setting!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning as always!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Perfect Jay.

Andy


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

complete work as always...


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfection !!!!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Business as usual Jay :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Love it! What a transformation.:doublesho

I can't help keep coming back to look at those afters pics. Superb.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks great, :thumb:.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing turnaround there Jay, was looking really tired and now it's got a new lease of life! Cracking job!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanka to all that took the time to view the thread and comment:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job very nice indeed, thanks.

John Tht.


----------



## 1986brandon1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome work, but there is a guy on facebook stealing your pictures and claiming it to be his....

https://www.facebook.com/nwcar.detailing.3


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

1986brandon1 said:


> Awesome work, but there is a guy on facebook stealing your pictures and claiming it to be his....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nwcar.detailing.3


Thanks for pointing that out:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Love a good job on a 911 and this is a fabulous example! awesome work and blistering result. The reflection shots are stunning.:thumb::buffer::thumb:

Cheers Ben


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Fantastic, what a transformation. Amazing work!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I need shadow chrome in my life!!!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround!! That c4 is mega!!


----------



## Pershing (Jul 28, 2013)

:thumb:Wow, That is an amazing result. a true transformation. well done !


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice job .. but I would have kept the OEM calliper colour ..not red which is on the 'S'


----------



## jaf01uk (May 2, 2011)

Stunning turnaround there, how do you re attach the rear badging or do you fit a new one? Cheers,
Gary


----------

